# katica illenyi



## acitak 7

any thoughts on this great musician


----------



## Pugg

acitak 7 said:


> any thoughts on this great musician


From what should we know this artist?


----------



## acitak 7

*katica*



Pugg said:


> From what should we know this artist?


Hungarian violinist libertango


----------



## Pugg

acitak 7 said:


> Hungarian violinist libertango


Never ever heard of this artist, is she on You Tube?


----------



## acitak 7

Pugg said:


> Never ever heard of this artist, is she on You Tube?


she is on youtube playing schindlers list monti czardas sabre dance libertango with her siblings and lots more I think she is very very good she is multi skilled plays o mio babbino caro on the theremin dances and sings I really like her best as a violinist she also does a comedy routine with her brother playing brahms Hungarian dance no 5


----------



## Pugg

acitak 7 said:


> she is on youtube playing schindlers list monti czardas sabre dance libertango with her siblings and lots more I think she is very very good she is multi skilled plays o mio babbino caro on the theremin dances and sings I really like her best as a violinist she also does a comedy routine with her brother playing brahms Hungarian dance no 5


Thanks, I will look in to it :tiphat:


----------

